# 99 Chevy S10 dragster project starting



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys I am a electrical engineering student at the University of Hartford. We have started a new group for converting the truck in the title to an electric vehicle. It is a 4cyl regular cab short bed 5spd manual. The school is funding the cash and we are trying to build this truck to go as fast in the 1/4 mile and as far as possible. We are pricing out parts and I just wanted to know what you guys thought about my idea so far. 

We wanted to get an Net Gain WarP11HV because from what I have read that is the best motor for speed. To power it I was thinking of using 12 Odyssey PC2250ST. These batteries are rated at 114ah @ 10 hours. Which means they are 1140ah for 1 hour right? Which is AWESOME. So the 12 batteries giving 144V to the motor with tons of Amps. For the controller I was thinking of using the Soliton1 DC controller because I believe it is the only one that can handle the amps.

So pinning this truck in first I would hope she will get up and go. Let me know any thought comments better ideas whatever. We just want speed and distance.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

danmansuttmeier said:


> ...we are trying to build this truck to go as fast in the 1/4 mile and as far as possible.


mutually exclusive goals




danmansuttmeier said:


> We wanted to get an Net Gain WarP11HV because from what I have read that is the best motor for speed. To power it I was thinking of using 12 Odyssey PC2250ST.


as EEs I think you ought to explore custom winding a pair of 9" or something creative.  In any case, lead is not going to be the best option for either drag strip or max distance.


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

Well yes i understand fast and far are 2 different things. When I say far I mean at least 50 miles. I think proving electric vehicles are fast is more important for what we are going for. And I figured for power deep cycle lead would be the best option. Can you make a suggestion to what battery we should use and how many?


----------



## Ektus (Feb 15, 2011)

danmansuttmeier said:


> To power it I was thinking of using 12 Odyssey PC2250ST. These batteries are rated at 114ah @ 10 hours. Which means they are 1140ah for 1 hour right? Which is AWESOME. So the 12 batteries giving 144V to the motor with tons of Amps.


Wrong. Those batteries deliver the less energy the more power you need. 114Ah @ 10 hours says you will get 114A*12V=1,368VAh=1.368kWh out of them, if you take your time and discharge them with 11.4A over a time of 10 hours. If you need more power than 144V*11.4A=1,641VA=1.64kW you'll get less energy. The batteries can deliver more amps, but voltage will be lower due to internal resistance.

Read up http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peukert's_law as a starting point.

With best regards
Ektus.


----------



## idarusskie (Feb 17, 2011)

You want to checkout places like this.

https://inlportal.inl.gov/portal/se...rentid=25&mode=2&in_hi_userid=200&cached=true

They have published data on their different experiments. They have experience with ultracapacitors. Since you are a university there may even be some DOE money or used caps that you can play with.
Let me know if you have trouble getting a contact number. I work at the lab under a different contractor.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

danmansuttmeier said:


> Hey guys I am a electrical engineering student at the University of Hartford........These batteries are rated at 114ah @ 10 hours. Which means they are 1140ah for 1 hour right?


Wrong 

Hi danman,

You had better crack a textbook there and learn about charge, rate, energy, units and Peukert's law. I don't have time for a lesson this morning.

Welcome to the forum,

major


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

danmansuttmeier said:


> We wanted to get an Net Gain WarP11HV because from what I have read that is the best motor for speed.


Please don't use a Warp 11 HV at such low voltage (144v). This Warp high voltage is design to run at 288v!

If you need to do a 144v or 156v conversion, please use a Warp 11 or similar motor.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

danmansuttmeier said:


> Well yes i understand fast and far are 2 different things. When I say far I mean at least 50 miles. I think proving electric vehicles are fast is more important for what we are going for. And I figured for power deep cycle lead would be the best option. Can you make a suggestion to what battery we should use and how many?


you need to do a lot more reading.... people here love to help but not spoonfeed. Lead is NOT to best way to go any more, and there are various formats of lithium allowing very high discharge rates, higher than the large format Thundersky or CALB; the higher rates are generally more expensive.


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Guys I never knew Peukerts Law was that drastic sorry about being a noob. I know lead is not the way to go but my problem with these Lithium Polymer batteries is they are only 3V it takes me 96 batteries to get to 288V for the Warp11HV. And 96 batteries costs $22,656 without shipping and weighs 1523lbs which is a lot of weight for a small pickup. Any1 have a batter option for batteries?

http://www.evequipmentsupply.com/page52.html


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

That sounds like a great project!

NEDRA has a 144V class, you could run in that.

The cells in the link have good energy but not great power. If you want a racer you'd want smaller cells like A123 (expensive) or Headways. The Headways can actually be cheaper if you give up range.

Google on +"Dennis Berube" (Chevy S10) and +"Black Current" +electric +VW" (VW Bug) to see drag racers going fast on lead acid.


danmansuttmeier said:


> Hey Guys I never knew Peukerts Law was that drastic sorry about being a noob. I know lead is not the way to go but my problem with these Lithium Polymer batteries is they are only 3V it takes me 96 batteries to get to 288V for the Warp11HV. And 96 batteries costs $22,656 without shipping and weighs 1523lbs which is a lot of weight for a small pickup. Any1 have a batter option for batteries?
> 
> http://www.evequipmentsupply.com/page52.html


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

danmansuttmeier said:


> ....these Lithium Polymer batteries is they are only 3V it takes me 96 batteries to get to 288V for the Warp11HV. And 96 batteries.....


 
Hey danman,

First.....the link is not for Lithium Polymer, it is LiFePO.

Second.....Depending on the Lithium chemistry, cell voltage is 3.2 to 3.7 V/c. Pb-Acid is 2 V/c. So it takes less Lithium cells in a series string to get your desired battery pack voltage than with Pb-Acid cells.

Third....Lithium cells come in all different sizes. For equivalent energy and /or power, the lithium battery pack will weigh on the order of 30 to 50% of the Pb-Acid.

Forth...learn the difference between a cell and a battery 

major


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

> The cells in the link have good energy but not great power. If you want a racer you'd want smaller cells like A123 (expensive) or Headways. The Headways can actually be cheaper if you give up range.


I looked up Headways and the ones i found were 3.2V and 10AH. So the energy seems low to me but the minimum order quantity is 500 of these things. So if I had 500 of them and split them into 4 sets of 125 each. 125 of them in series gives me 400V. Couldnt I then take the 4 sets at 400V and wire them in parallel to boost the energy of them together and have the 400V for the Warp11HV? Or is that not enough energy? I read Dennis Berube's S10 is running at 400V using a 13inch GE motor. Would the Warp13 be better? The ratings don't look better than the Warp11. I wonder what batteries hes using.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Google on +"Dennis Berube" (Chevy S10) and +"Black Current" +electric +VW" (VW Bug) to see drag racers going fast on lead acid.


you can go pretty fast on lead, like the original white zombie, but look how much faster he's going now on lithium!


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

danmansuttmeier said:


> I looked up Headways and the ones i found were 3.2V and 10AH. So the energy seems low to me but the minimum order quantity is 500 of these things. So if I had 500 of them and split them into 4 sets of 125 each. 125 of them in series gives me 400V. Couldnt I then take the 4 sets at 400V and wire them in parallel to boost the energy of them together and have the 400V for the Warp11HV? Or is that not enough energy? I read Dennis Berube's S10 is running at 400V using a 13inch GE motor. Would the Warp13 be better? The ratings don't look better than the Warp11. I wonder what batteries hes using.


Although my conversion isn't a race car I'm using most of the parts you are talking about. (Warp11HV, Soliton1, Headway 10ah cells) I've done the research, you are welcome to skip to the conclusions I came to on my blog, but you will miss out on some of the "WHY" but for the most part I describe my decisions.
http://electricporsche.ca

Good luck with the project!

(one thing you might want to look at for drag racing is a higher current controller. I love the Soliton1 and I bought one, but if I was going to build a car specifically to drag race I would look at the Zilla 2K -hv or -ehv, or even possibly the warp drive controller, the 360v 1400A version that is... but just remember the real power comes from the batteries!)


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

well for a university drag race project, who cares how far it goes, truck will likely be dismantled when project is over, I'd just use car starting batteries, cheap and can dump gobs of power, 1000's of amps for 10 seconds. will kill them in short order, but so what, you'll get some good press coverage and impress your friend, then graduate.
Unless you have a big budget, then use A123 cells and some ultracaps. 



danmansuttmeier said:


> Hey guys I am a electrical engineering student at the University of Hartford. We have started a new group for converting the truck in the title to an electric vehicle. It is a 4cyl regular cab short bed 5spd manual. The school is funding the cash and we are trying to build this truck to go as fast in the 1/4 mile and as far as possible. We are pricing out parts and I just wanted to know what you guys thought about my idea so far.
> 
> We wanted to get an Net Gain WarP11HV because from what I have read that is the best motor for speed. To power it I was thinking of using 12 Odyssey PC2250ST. These batteries are rated at 114ah @ 10 hours. Which means they are 1140ah for 1 hour right? Which is AWESOME. So the 12 batteries giving 144V to the motor with tons of Amps. For the controller I was thinking of using the Soliton1 DC controller because I believe it is the only one that can handle the amps.
> 
> So pinning this truck in first I would hope she will get up and go. Let me know any thought comments better ideas whatever. We just want speed and distance.


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

nimblemotors said:


> well for a university drag race project, who cares how far it goes, truck will likely be dismantled when project is over, I'd just use car starting batteries, cheap and can dump gobs of power, 1000's of amps for 10 seconds. will kill them in short order, but so what, you'll get some good press coverage and impress your friend, then graduate.
> Unless you have a big budget, then use A123 cells and some ultracaps.


 I could do that it depends on how much cash we get. Professor says he will guarantee $100k but i think he is full of it. I estimate around $30,000 so I was thinking using 96 LifePO4's that are 3.2V 160AH. They can put out 1000amps for a little while which i guess is good enough. And 96 of them at 3V is 288V which is what the Warp11HV requires and a zilla z2k controller. If we get more money I will think about going after White Zombie. Can you guys think of anything better for parts? To me this seems solid but what do I know.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

To learn more about fast EVs I would recommend going through the EVs in the EV album that sport a Zilla controller. Not all of them are hot rods, but right now some of the fastest EVs out there are using the Z2k series Zilla controllers. You can be plenty fast with a Soliton 1000 amp controller, but you will need to use high voltage. 80 LiFePO4 cells that can dish out 1000 amps combined with a Soliton 1 will get you about 250 horsepower to work with.


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

EVfun said:


> To learn more about fast EVs I would recommend going through the EVs in the EV album that sport a Zilla controller. Not all of them are hot rods, but right now some of the fastest EVs out there are using the Z2k series Zilla controllers. You can be plenty fast with a Soliton 1000 amp controller, but you will need to use high voltage. 80 LiFePO4 cells that can dish out 1000 amps combined with a Soliton 1 will get you about 250 horsepower to work with.


I want to use a zilla z2k but i cant find one they are out of production. And when you say 80 LifePO4 with 1000amps cells do mean 1000amps continuous? Because the ones i want to order are able to put out intermittent 1000A-1600A. And I want to order 96 of them.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

danmansuttmeier said:


> do mean 1000amps continuous?


Oh no, that would be one serious pack! 1000 amps for 10 seconds should be plenty to go fast. 

When it comes to how many to use I would find out what the limit is for the Soliton controller and shoot at or a little under it.


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

EVfun said:


> Oh no, that would be one serious pack! 1000 amps for 10 seconds should be plenty to go fast.
> 
> When it comes to how many to use I would find out what the limit is for the Soliton controller and shoot at or a little under it.


According to the specs of these cells the peak current is 1000amps for 15 seconds and 1600amps for 5 seconds. So that is enough for 1000amps in the 1/4 mile at 288V and the Warp11HV. Im thinking this will be fast. Hope the soliton can handle it you think I will have a problem? It says it can handle 1000amps continuous.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

It's not much energy, but remember each one weighs just 300 g.

The 8 Ahr Headways have less energy, but more power.

Most do individual cells in parallel, and then put these paralleled groups in series.

It is easy to destroy lithium batteries. You could get junkyard lead acid starter batteries to get smart cheaply. Starter batteries will only last 10 or 20 cycles, but give lots of current.


danmansuttmeier said:


> I looked up Headways and the ones i found were 3.2V and 10AH. So the energy seems low to me but the minimum order quantity is 500 of these things. So if I had 500 of them and split them into 4 sets of 125 each. 125 of them in series gives me 400V. Couldnt I then take the 4 sets at 400V and wire them in parallel to boost the energy of them together and have the 400V for the Warp11HV? Or is that not enough energy? I read Dennis Berube's S10 is running at 400V using a 13inch GE motor. Would the Warp13 be better? The ratings don't look better than the Warp11. I wonder what batteries hes using.


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

DavidDymaxion said:


> It's not much energy, but remember each one weighs just 300 g.
> 
> The 8 Ahr Headways have less energy, but more power.
> 
> ...


How many would I need to make a fast EV though is it affordable?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

danmansuttmeier said:


> How many would I need to make a fast EV though is it affordable?


I'm building a 96S8P Headway pack which is 307v nominal and capable of 1200A peak and 800A continuous. That's with the 10AH cells, if you did the same with 8AH Power cells you would have 1280A continuous (I don't know the peak rating of the 8AH cells)
This would be 768 cells.
"retail" IE in stock price at many US vendors is $19/cell or just under $15k total, if you are willing to buy from China the price can be lower but you lose the customer support and possible DOA warranty a Vendor would provide.

You could also design a smaller pack that would peak at 1000A for use with a Soliton1 using the 8AH cells, and although you would have quite a bit of voltage sag at high C rates the pack would probably be pretty light.

There is no free lunch, so do your homework and get a solid design before you start spending money.


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

rwaudio said:


> I'm building a 96S8P Headway pack which is 307v nominal and capable of 1200A peak and 800A continuous. That's with the 10AH cells, if you did the same with 8AH Power cells you would have 1280A continuous (I don't know the peak rating of the 8AH cells)
> This would be 768 cells.
> "retail" IE in stock price at many US vendors is $19/cell or just under $15k total, if you are willing to buy from China the price can be lower but you lose the customer support and possible DOA warranty a Vendor would provide.
> 
> ...



I looked up these headway cells and they are amazing. The 3.2V 8Ah cells have a continuous discharge at 120A and peak discharge of 160A. If i set up packs of 11 of these in parallel I will have 1760A peak current per pack!!! Then with 96 packs in series I will get 307V which is enough for the 288V Warp11HV. And they will only weigh 700lbs. It will cost around $18,000. But how bad is the voltage sag will it ever go below 288V? And if it does is that bad with the Warp11HV?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

danmansuttmeier said:


> I looked up these headway cells and they are amazing. The 3.2V 8Ah cells have a continuous discharge at 120A and peak discharge of 160A. If i set up packs of 11 of these in parallel I will have 1760A peak current per pack!!! Then with 96 packs in series I will get 307V which is enough for the 288V Warp11HV. And they will only weigh 700lbs. It will cost around $18,000. But how bad is the voltage sag will it ever go below 288V? And if it does is that bad with the Warp11HV?


It will sag below 288, however that's not the end of the world, it will just limit peak RPM of the motor slightly and you can tweak the gear ratio's to optimize everything.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

The spec I saw is 0.004 ohms of internal resistance per cell. 10 in parallel means 0.004 / 10 = 0.0004 ohm for that parallel group.

Voltage sag = 1760 A * 0.0004 Ohm = 0.7 V of sag

So if you are 3.2 V nominal, that means 10 cells in parallel would sag to 2.5 V.

Don't forget charging voltage is higher, so be careful that doesn't cook your controller.


danmansuttmeier said:


> I looked up these headway cells and they are amazing. The 3.2V 8Ah cells have a continuous discharge at 120A and peak discharge of 160A. If i set up packs of 11 of these in parallel I will have 1760A peak current per pack!!! Then with 96 packs in series I will get 307V which is enough for the 288V Warp11HV. And they will only weigh 700lbs. It will cost around $18,000. But how bad is the voltage sag will it ever go below 288V? And if it does is that bad with the Warp11HV?


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

DavidDymaxion said:


> The spec I saw is 0.004 ohms of internal resistance per cell. 10 in parallel means 0.004 / 10 = 0.0004 ohm for that parallel group.
> 
> Voltage sag = 1760 A * 0.0004 Ohm = 0.7 V of sag
> 
> ...


Im not worried about the charging voltage im worried about the amps. Cuz if charging voltage is 3.7V per string so 96 strings = 355V. I need a controller that can handle 2200A for 15 seconds


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

danmansuttmeier said:


> Im not worried about the charging voltage im worried about the amps. Cuz if charging voltage is 3.7V per string so 96 strings = 355V. I need a controller that can handle 2200A for 15 seconds


You have to be aware of the charging voltage atleast. I'm using a Soliton1 and a 96 cell series string, however I'm charing to 3.5V per cell or 336V which is just shy of the Soliton1's hard limit of 340V. 

As for a controller that can handle 2200A it doesn't exist in the normal channels. You would have to go with something like an EPC-2000 which has no current limiting or safety features at all.


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

rwaudio said:


> You have to be aware of the charging voltage atleast. I'm using a Soliton1 and a 96 cell series string, however I'm charing to 3.5V per cell or 336V which is just shy of the Soliton1's hard limit of 340V.
> 
> As for a controller that can handle 2200A it doesn't exist in the normal channels. You would have to go with something like an EPC-2000 which has no current limiting or safety features at all.


The zilla z2k can handle up to 375v and 2000A so ut can handle 2200A for 15 seconds right?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

No, it will limit the current to 2000 amps (actually, slightly less right near the upper voltage limit.) That is not a problem, in fact it is the normal mode of operation for a controller. It turns on and off 15,000 times a second and limits current by controlling the on time. The desired limit is set by your right foot but can be pulled downward from your request to limit current to something that won't damage the controller.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

danmansuttmeier said:


> The zilla z2k can handle up to 375v and 2000A so ut can handle 2200A for 15 seconds right?


From the Cafe Electric website:

[h2]Zilla Specifications[/h2]

Maximum nominal input voltage range for Lead Acid batteries: 72 to 348 volts.
Absolute maximum fully loaded input voltage range: 36 to 400 volts**
Maximum motor current at 50°C heatsink temperature: 2000 Amps for Z2K, 1000 Amps for Z1K
Maximum Battery Current at 200V: 1900 Amps for Z2K, 950 Amps for Z1K
Maximum Battery Current at 300V: 1770 Amps for Z2K, 885 Amps for Z1K
Maximum Battery Current at 400V: 1600 Amps for Z2K, 800 Amps for Z1K
Continuous motor current @ 50°C coolant temp & 100% Duty Cycle: over 600 Amps for Z2K, 300 Amps for Z1K
Peak Power: 640,000 Watts for Z2K, 320,000 Watts for Z1K
PWM frequency 15.7 kHz
Power devices IGBT
Voltage Drop: < 1.9 volts at maximum current.


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

rwaudio said:


> From the Cafe Electric website:
> 
> [h2]Zilla Specifications[/h2]
> 
> ...


thats not good ill be running near 300V and eventually wanna go to 400V i need way more amps than that. Any1 have any other ideas for a more powerful controller?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello,

I am located in Middletown, CT. My EV Dragster is almost complete with two 11" DC motors with two Zilla 2k's. Check out our website:

www.ECEDRA.com 



danmansuttmeier said:


> Hey guys I am a electrical engineering student at the University of Hartford. We have started a new group for converting the truck in the title to an electric vehicle. It is a 4cyl regular cab short bed 5spd manual. The school is funding the cash and we are trying to build this truck to go as fast in the 1/4 mile and as far as possible. We are pricing out parts and I just wanted to know what you guys thought about my idea so far.
> 
> We wanted to get an Net Gain WarP11HV because from what I have read that is the best motor for speed. To power it I was thinking of using 12 Odyssey PC2250ST. These batteries are rated at 114ah @ 10 hours. Which means they are 1140ah for 1 hour right? Which is AWESOME. So the 12 batteries giving 144V to the motor with tons of Amps. For the controller I was thinking of using the Soliton1 DC controller because I believe it is the only one that can handle the amps.
> 
> So pinning this truck in first I would hope she will get up and go. Let me know any thought comments better ideas whatever. We just want speed and distance.


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am located in Middletown, CT. My EV Dragster is almost complete with two 11" DC motors with two Zilla 2k's. Check out our website:
> 
> www.ECEDRA.com



I have actually tried contacting you guys before with no response about racing.

Anyways your dragster sounds great would you mind sharing how you got 2 11" motors hooked up in your ride?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I receive all the calls with our Skype number, when did you call? I also receive all emails to my main email, so when did you email?

ECEDRA has 9 scheduled races for the East Coast and has already had one EV car show, so I am not sure why you say we are poorly organized?



danmansuttmeier said:


> I have actually tried contacting that race association already they are very poorly organized with no response from anyone on their contact list.
> 
> Anyways your dragster sounds great would you mind sharing how you got 2 11" motors hooked up in your ride?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

We work with many schools in CT, we also provide technical support for drag racing.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

See:

http://www.revconversions.com/

for an 11" motor coupler. Ask for Ian or Phil.



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Well, I receive all the calls with our Skype number, when did you call? I also receive all emails to my main email, so when did you email?
> 
> ECEDRA has 9 scheduled races for the East Coast and has already had one EV car show, so I am not sure why you say we are poorly organized?


----------



## danmansuttmeier (Mar 7, 2011)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> We work with many schools in CT, we also provide technical support for drag racing.


 It was about 3 weeks ago I emailed everyone on the contact list and did not get a single response. I didn't use the skype number but now that I know where your shop is I'd like to stop by and check it out. Next week is spring break but mayb the week after?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

ECEDRA phone contacts:

Skype 860-316-4710
My cell 860-301-6813

If you need assistance.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I will review our emails to see if there is any problems. My warehouse is on 770 Newfield Street Middletown, CT and our Racing shop is on Walnut Street in Middletown, CT. You are welcome anytime, but we will be at our first EV Drag Racing Event in Florida from 3-24-2011 to 3-28-2011.



danmansuttmeier said:


> It was about 3 weeks ago I emailed everyone on the contact list and did not get a single response. I didn't use the skype number but now that I know where your shop is I'd like to stop by and check it out. Next week is spring break but mayb the week after?


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

640 kW is 853 hp -- even with voltage sag and with driveline losses that'll still be around 500+ hp at the rear wheels. If that's not enough get 2 of them and four motors to handle the power. Now you are talking 1000+ hp. If you are really funded well enough to get these power levels you might consider dumping the S10 and getting an existing drag race car as a starting point.

You should look at common component values. You can get ~300V motors and controllers. It's going to be exceedingly expensive to get 400 to 600 V components. It's much better to double up on the 300V stuff.

You might want to take a step back and ask what are the goals? Have you raced a 500 rwhp car before? Who is going to safely drive 1000 hp? Will an S10 be aerodynamically stable at the speeds possible? If it's a record attempt, pick a class and build to that (even 48 V is a worthy goal and much cheaper). If it is an all-out car it is likely cheaper and safer to get a used drag race car.


danmansuttmeier said:


> thats not good ill be running near 300V and eventually wanna go to 400V i need way more amps than that. Any1 have any other ideas for a more powerful controller?


----------



## Rich02si (Feb 22, 2011)

Getting the power is all up to your budget for batteries. But to avoid costly custom high output controller I'd couple two motors and run two controllers. And forget a transmission. Just gear the diff to what you expect to top out in the 1/4. You could couple 11HV's and run the high amp warp controllers or twin Solitons. As for range that'll be up to your Ah's and your right foot.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

danmansuttmeier said:


> thats not good ill be running near 300V and eventually wanna go to 400V i need way more amps than that. Any1 have any other ideas for a more powerful controller?


What's your budget?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> What's your budget?


Coming from you... I kinda like that sound of that question...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Big Bubba, Big Sol or Big Ben would be a nice fit when produced!


----------

